

Programnming should be more than coding (Leslie Lamport at Stanford) - drallison
http://web.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/150408.html

======
sushdb
Video is now available at [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QsTfL-
uXd8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QsTfL-uXd8) The link on the page is not
working.

------
meesterdude
minor disagreement: replace "should" with "could". In a world with languages,
frameworks and libraries up the wazoo, things are rarely so absolute.

~~~
dragonwriter
The existence of multiple languages, frameworks, and libraries does not reduce
the importance of problem analysis and solution design, the terms i would use
for the two pieces beyond coding in the summary of the theme of Lamport's
talk. So, no, I don't think the "should" is incorrect, nor do I think the
facts you point to are relevant to Lamport's thesis, except perhaps that they
reinforce it as to solution design (determining how to solve the problem),
since they expand the set of options that should be considered.

~~~
meesterdude
TBH, maybe I've read too many "you shouldn't do X" "you should use X" posts
that the word ends up snagging me whenever I see it.

